

Google this: Search giant is second-most valuable tech company - Floopsy
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-google-this-search-giant-is-second-most-valuable-tech-company-20121001,0,1649005.story

======
Floopsy
Excerpt from above: "Google surpassed Microsoft to become the second-most
valuable technology company. Only its chief rival, Apple, is more valuable
than Google among technology companies."

